# Found pigeon



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

Found Bluechecker female,in early March 2004. She is non stop on laying eggs and needs a mate. Healty and will not leave. If interested Please contact me at this site.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

where are you located?


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

Dear Yong, This has become a special pigeon. I just got back from a four day trip to N.C. and my husband had her loose in the living room, she did a dance and pigeon song for me. If you wish to take her. You must promise me she'll get a good home. She seems to be more of a one person bird. I'm sure that if she gets a mate. She'll go back to normal pigeon life. What sort of set-up for pigeons do you have? I live in Georgia.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, 

I'm not sure I have what you are looking for, but here is what I have. I live on my own property with about 40-60 feral pigeons that visit all day. Most sleep somewhere else, but my home seems to be like a resort club to them. About 20 of them nest/live on my roof and on my neighbors roof, and my mom in law owns the next house and they live on her roof as well. 

The ones that live here are all the ones I have rescued, and the babies that they have had. ALL the pigeons are fed twice daily with a good variety of food (minimum-my husband, kid, neighbor all like to toss food at them as well), as well as have fresh water constantly to bath in and to drink.

They are all free flyers. They usually all spend their time in the side yard, it has a small garden, moving water that they can't drown in, and grass to take a nap in, plus it is shielded from things that might hurt them like cars, kids, etc...Also plenty of places to roost. It's kind of fun to see them all taking a nap, they just lay down in the grass. 

I do have a roomy cage for those who want to stay in it at night. That usually doesn't happen though. All of my rescues have taken to the skies and my roof. I do keep fresh food and water in it though incase anyone does want to stay. I check on them nightly before I turn in to make sure no one has fallen from a nest, or that no one is hurt, and to close the cage door to keep it free from feral cats or any other thing that may cause them harm. I also work at home. I love them so much I often go outside and "play" with them. Laptop's and cell phones are great for this!

It certainly helps having three houses next door to each other that are all pigeon friendly. I live in south Florida, so the weather is always easy on them. They are kind of fun they actually will follow you around the house and down the walkway, it's neat to turn around and see a line of pigeons follow you. Anyway, let me know if this is something that intrests you. Have a great day, Yong


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Pigeon Paradise!*

I wish I could provide pigeons with such a perfect environment, Yong!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, dear Yong, this is pigeon heaven.
Sounds a wonderful place for a pigeon to live there.
Maybe I can visit when I come up that way?

Reti


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I welcome any visitor, that helps pij's! Thanks for the compliments. Actually yesterday I played a little hookie from biz and am redoing their water area. I am adding some perching areas too, and some flowers that will attract butterflies. I would love to have a big structure for them but the association does not allow me to have any structures or BIRD FEEDERS! However, you don't need feeders to feed pigeons. =) Empty flower pot saucers work great! Anyway, I'm always looking for ways to make the association happy=) Yong


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

if nobone takes that bird i am interested. just e-mail me at [email protected]. i have about 20 homing pigeons and plenty of room for more. i live in Georgia also. thanks chris


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

Dear Youg, Sounds like just the haven for Miss Bell, She was flying from car to car every time a customer would leave the grocery store. Most of them had to scare her off the car before they could get in. She likes to ride on the top of the driver"s seat with the windows down. You are a bit far away,E-mail me here. [email protected]


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

*Miss Belle*

(copied in mail as well)


Hi there, 

I would love to have the opportunity to acclimate Miss Belle to a new home in Florida. I think she would love the sunshine down here. I can keep her caged for a little while if you like so that she gets the idea where her new home and meals are. 


As far as the distance issue...Although I personally have never done this...I understand that the US Postal Service will ship pigeons overnight. It doesn't cost much, but you will need to get a authorized carrier. This company sells those carriers:

http://www.hm-e.net/p1single.htm

Yesterday I put in a small arbor, I thought they would like to perch on it, and more new butterfly garden plants. I'm trying to get it as close to Eden as possible. And I made their bathing and drinking area 3x bigger, but only 2" deep, and still fresh running water.

Keep me posted on if and how you would like to proceed. She has a welcome home here.

Yong

PS. My dad had a Cockatiel that loved to sit in his head, he would forget that she was there, and when he got in the car, he would look in the rear view mirror and see her sitting on his head. Birds are great!


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh I wanted to also say, I know that the shipping things seems like a hassle, but sometimes the extra effort makes all the difference in the world...just like the efforts you took to save her the first time. Yong


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with shipping part. It is easy, fast, not too expensive and for giving a bird a great home it is worth it for the stress the birds go through.
All the birds I shipped did great, and I did ship a lot!!!!!

Reti (the shipping specialist) LoL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Now tell 'em how far those birds 'flew', Reti 

John


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

*Free bird*

Dear Yong, I will check in to shipping tomorrow. She has no band or marks that I could find. I wonder if I could get her marked. She might fly back, altho she may decide to stay once the possibility of a suitor strikes her fancy. I think you have a great idea for those birds and I may build a habitat when we set down on our own property. soon I hope. Thank-You


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there,

My email I sent you got bounced back to me. If you want to correspond via email, try emailing me a message so I can verify your address.

As far as marking goes...I know that people slip the bands over the feet when they are young, and I'm sure as Pigeons are bought and sold people put their own markings on them. I guess they would crimp a band on. I have checked in on some "band" companies, but they sell them in fairly large size lots, I guess for the breeders and showers.

I had thought of getting some so that I could mark my rescues incase one ever showed up hurt. As for me I have not found a suitable way of marking them yet. The idea of carrying a band around on my leg for the rest of my life is somewhat unappealing as well, but then they look as though they don't seem to mind.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help in this area. Let me know how it all goes.
I will do EVERYTHING I can to keep her at her new home. If I have to find a Blue Checker male, in a top hat, I'll do that too! No effort is to great for me.

Keep me posted on how things are going. Yong


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is possible to get plain clip on plastic rings to fit adult birds, and I guess something could be indelibly marked on those. The smallest quantity I have seen advertised (by the biggest UK pigeon supplies company) is ten, which is OK as plastic rings are cheap enough - don't know about US companies, though I'd expect one of Foys, Siegels, Global would do them?

John


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I took a brief tour of the web and came up with these in addition to Johns...
http://www.baynondds.com/smartads/bands/bands.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html

One of those even came with a spreading tool to fit the bands on. I might have to do this one too. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

John, dumb question here...when it comes to sizing...do my feral flock count as homers in size? And what about her Checker? Y


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not dumb at all - 'the only dumb question is the one which should have been asked but was not' 

Well, looking at my local ferals, and Cynthia's aviary gang, I'd observe that homers are generally bigger, bulkier, beefier than 'street pigeons' - certainly cock birds, anyway. Many if not all are probably bred for the extra muscle needed for prolonged flying (our racing folk will know if that's too general). The company in the UK even do oversize rings for strains of birds with extra thick legs! Cynthia's banded birds, like my pal 'Sir Poopsalot' and 'Chubby Checker' who came from Helen (Nooti), however, have not got especially 'fat legs' and a normal band would fit them as it would our rescued ferals.

http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.165/

John


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't know if this is of any help or interest but I know that there's a network of people who help to get pets from one location to another. I've gotten myself involved in rescuing stays, recently, and that lead to lots of conversations with No-Kill shelters and from there I learned about these groups of people who transport animals for people. If this sounds like something you might consider I'll go get the information and post it here. I've got it in an email somewhere. As far as I know, they transport all kinds of animals.. cats, dogs (of course), birds, reptiles, bunnies, etc.. It might not be as fast as the postal service but it might be a bit safer. I'll have to look into this but I don't even think there's a charge (I'm sure donations to help the cause are always welcome).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Xavior,

Yes, I know what you are talking about somewhat. Friends of ours got their dog through a beagle rescue operation. It seems that if, for instance, you are in New Jersey and the dog you agree to rescue is in Florida, there is a network of people up the coast who will drive the dog so many miles, then hand it over to the next person who will drive so many miles and so on....till it arrives at the destination....sorta like an underground railroad for beagles. It sounds like you are talking about something similar.

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I am familiar with that operation as well, as I had rescued a dog and he was transported to his new family that way. It did take a number of days, into weeks and so on though. Because many of those people work and have other responsibilities, they have to fit the transport into their schedule. Meanwhile supposedly care is taken along the way. Hopefully they are not transporting others in the same cage that might be ill. USPS does ship by individual carton. Something to be considered.

As far as safety is concerned, the post office is under one heck of an obligation by transporting a live animal, plus it is only one day and night of travel. Probably less tramatic for the bird as well, since we all know that birds are quite timid around strangers. (I hate it when they shake)

I would certainly be interested in reading other posts who have had success or lack thereof with both methods of transportation, afterall the goal is to get Miss Bell to Florida safely. Anyone have any thoughts? Yong (all part of being a Libra, we constantly weigh things out. Ugh. 

oh, and what if many other kinds of animals are going to the same destination, would our feathered friend be scared along the way? Sorry, I constantly walk on the top of fences. I say go for USPS, donate, rescue whatever, wherever, and whenever you can!


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

*free bird*

First I must thank each and everyone of you for the concern you have shown for Miss Bell. I do not have a lot of experience with pigeons except for when I was growing up in South Carolina. My parents allowed me to feed them at the State House. When I turned eighteen I remember a news cast on T.V. complaining about them. My Mother who worked as a PBX operator at the hotel across from the state house told me later that night that a certain Half Bald Senator was coming out of the building and his head was a target for the pigeon. After that they put something out that cut their population down I don't see as many birds there anymore. What there are of them do not fly up in to the hand,and the peanut salesman is no longer there. I guess they ran him off also. I need to know what is healthy to feed her. Right now she has a bag of wild bird seed with cracked corn mixed in it. Lightly toasted honey wheat bread, Honey comb cereal as a treat. We try to excerise her daily and have taken her to the lake with the children swiming. We were surprised to see her walk into the water of course she didn't come out very far unless one of us stood up, then she would fly out and land on us. she can be very defending when it comes to the family. After looking at the news caption of the pigeon on the Q.E.II and looking at her, I would say her legs are a bit thicker. She has no problem in getting to the truck when I,m ready to go. As long as I'm out she will stay out. Let me go in and she is at that door. We are looking to relocate to Aiken, S.C. soon. I will hold on to her till I can arrange a trip to Florida. She laid another egg today. I need instruction on laying cycles I wouldn't want her laying an egg on the trip. She is very fussy about eggs. I'm the only one she will allow near or in the cage.


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes, Linda and Yong.. there are specific groups that work to get animals from one place to another but, from what I've been told, many of them connect with eachother. There are numerous "underground railroads" and I've been lead to believe that it's not just individuals who happen to be going that way. Some people do these acts of kindness on their days off.. and some are even truckers who are on the road and need to make these destinations. Supposedly, it's quite an amazing innerconnecting network. As often happens in life, I'm sure there are times when trips don't connect as perfectly as planned but I like the idea of animal lovers connecting to get animals where they need to be.

What would concern me about USPS is whether the birds would be flown, and if so, are they being put in temperature regulated, pressurized areas. Or if they're being transported by truck, I'd be concerned that they might be exposed to excessive heat or cold, depending on the season.. because they'll be traveling almost like mail, won't they? And, I don't know if I would trust those who load and unload the "cargo." Then, if the animal wasn't adjusting to being transported, or got sick along the way.. who would notice or stop to tend to the animal? I was doubtful about these networks but several of these animal organizations said that it's an amazing group of animal loving people .. and even if they have to get passed from car to truck to van, each one of those people has that animal's welfare in mind and would at least have the brains to stop and do something if anything were to go wrong. I would _love_ to think that the USPS would take wonderful care when transporting animals.. but I've heard the horror stories about how bad the airlines used to be (and sometimes, still can be) so I have to wonder about the USPS, too. _[I'm no Libra.. just wary of the world]_ When I heard about all this transporting.. it made me wish that my truck still worked because I'd definitely like to help with something like this.

A rAnDoM pErSoN, are you removing the eggs Miss Bell is laying? It sounds like you aren't.. but I'm just asking because, with the exotic/pet birds you need to leave the eggs (or replace them with fake ones - that look just like theirs, I might add) or they'll just keep laying more. If the eggs keep getting "stolen" it not only mentally upsets the bird, laying all these eggs can take it's toll on her physically. For her to be laying eggs is still a good sign of a happy, healthy bird.. that is, if pigeons are anything like the exotics.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Xavior and everyone,

I have no experience shipping birds, but I can recall reading several threads by members who have had good experiences with shipping. Go to the search option, type in "shipping birds." After the threads pop up, scroll down to the thread titled "shipping birds" by rollerboi. There are some good tips for shipping in that discussion. The only other thing I can recall people saying that is not included in that thread is the fact that birds should be shipped when the climate is not too extreme. That is, hold off on shipping when the weather is very hot or very cold.

Hope this info helps.....good luck to everyone with their various dilemmas.

Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

All hard decisions to make...maybe sometime we can just meet eachother 1/2 way as Georgia and Florida are not too far apart. I forgot to mention, when you get reestablished in your new home, Miss Bell is certainly welcome to go back home to you. Otherwise she has a permanent home here. If this whole shipping thing is too stressful, you can always leave the post open and see if any others in your area can provide a good home as well. Whatever is best for you and Miss Bell.

On to more shipping thoughts...When my rescue dog went on the "underground" transport, someone didn't do the right thing. He wound up nearly tearing off the jaw of a smaller dog during his transit. The smaller dog had to have reconstructive surgery. Since no parties in between are technically responsible, that wound up being one heck of an expense. Maybe it was just a one time occurance, I don't know. They are not required to document activities as it is only volunteer work.

I guess the thing for me to do is contact the USPS, ask what their method of transportation is, and all the ups and downs of it. Then contact some local "underground" transporters and rescue agencies to see what there methods are as well. I'll do some research and hopefully find a good answer either way.

Thank you Linda for the search options, every bit helps. Xavior, you mentioned you might know a connection to the underground transport? Could you provide more information that they might be contacted? I'll check here too. RANDOM PERSON, are you sure you want to part with her? You seem very close to her like family.

Thanks, Yong


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

Yong said:


> Xavior, you mentioned you might know a connection to the underground transport? Could you provide more information that they might be contacted? I'll check here too.
> 
> Thanks, Yong


Yeh, I'll go find all that info. It does sound like others have had good results with USPS.. and I bet it would be the fastest way.. plus, it sounds like the "underground network" isn't always the best. That's what these forums are all about.. getting all the pros and cons out there so people can make informed decisions. Another thing that came to mind was that transporting dogs and cats are one thing.. but birds are a different story so a network of people with bird experience would be best. For me.. I'd do all the research I can.. and then I trust my intuition. Okay.. truth.., I'd have a hard time letting go of such a sweet relationship with this bird.. but if I knew that she could have a wonderful life with others like her.. then I'd do what's best for her.

Wow.. I just thought of something else.. there's a bird organization here called MAARS (Midwest Avian Adoption and Rescue Services - http://www.maars.org ) and even though they deal with exotics.. I bet they'd be real knowledgeable about shipping.. and "underground networks." Man, why didn't I think of them sooner!?!  I'll try reaching them by phone and email.. and see what they have to say.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was also very concerned and stressed with shipping birds, but I had no other choise.
Then I found out it is not a big deal and the stress for the birds, well, they get aver it after a good meal and water.
I shipped about 20 birds at different times to California and Arizona.
They all made it in 24 hours except for one set of three who made it in 48 hours, but even they were fine.
From the post office they assured me that they will be shipped the fastest way possible (next plane) and they are in pressurized cabines, like all other pets that cannot go on the airplane with the passangers.
First of all you don't mention it is a feral pet pigeon. They are valuable racing pigeons. Not that they really care from the postoffice, but just in case.
They are shipped in special boxes written on them LIVE BIRDS.
You find out when the flight to it's destination is and take the bird in the box to the airport post office like a couple of hours even three before the flight. You send her by express mail and she might even get there the same day and Yong can pick her up.
If you decide to ship her that way let me know and I will give you all the information you need.
Personally I would feel safer shipping that way than having the bird being transported by several strangers and knowing where she is and when she will arrive.

Reti


----------



## xavior (Jul 14, 2004)

*I stand corrected!*

Using the "underground" doesn't sound good. The link I was given to all the networks no longer works but I went to the site that WAS connected with it and they now advise AGAINST this form of transporting animals - too many horror stories. So, I did a google search and did, indeed, find horror stories.. so I did another google (shipping live birds USPS) and it kind of sounds like it's illegal to ship them via USPS.. but then there are people who do.. and people who say, check with your Post Office. So.. here are a slew of links if you don't feel like doing your own google search.

Shipping Statement - http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/7989/shipping.html 
Shipping Crisis - http://www.birdshippers.com/index.html 
Why not Ship Birds Via United States Post Office - http://www.parrotparrot.com/contents/usps.htm 
PO Rules & Regulations - http://www.hm-e.net/po.htm 
Do's & Don'ts of Shipping Live Birds - http://www.hm-e.net/care.htm 
Bird shipping, live animal transportation... - http://petride.com/birdshipping.htm 
National Finch and Softbill Society: Shipping.. - http://www.geocities.com/rainforest/canopy/2450/ker-ship.html
Shipping policy - http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/shipingpolicy.htm 
United States Postal Service - http://www.tcaviary.com/USPS.htm 
Why I Don't Ship Birds - http://members.aol.com/PacificASC/ginger/shipping.htm 

 ..that ought to boggle your mind.. and I'll still check with MAARS and see what they suggest.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*shipping USPS*

I just checked the first six links that you provided. 
The first one says shipping through USPS is not safe or reliable. 
Safe - you are never at peace of mind that nothing will happen to your birds. You worry the whole time they are out of your hands, but my one experience with shipping went well without a problem. I have heard of a few others who shipped and did not have a problem. Someone a while back shipped during summer months and had their pigeon returned. That is not good, but the sender and receiver did not do enoguh research to guarantee their pigeon would have a safe trip. 
Reliable - I think if you do the proper research then things should go well. 

The second web site said it is not safe to ship 'day old' birds. I agree.

The third site said as an example canaries & parakeets are nonmailable, amoung other birds, but that pigeons are mailable. 

The fourth site said canaries, emus, finches, parakeets, parrots, etc... are nonmailable but Adult turkeys, guinea fowl, doves, pigeons, pheasants, partridges, and quail, as well as ducks, geese, and swans, are mailable in domestic mail. 


The fifth site has Do's and Don'ts about mailing which is a very good thing to read if you are considering mailing pigeons. So, I will repeat that web link again. http://www.hm-e.net/care.htm

The sixth talks about making sure you avoid stress for your bird concerning shipping and it says it's illegal to ship parrots through USPS. 

I stopped search the links after that point. So, I still have to say that with the proper research and preparation on both the receiving and sending ends of shipping pigeons can be safe through the USPS. 

Julie


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

*Malfunction-junction*

Dear Yong, Everything in this house is malfunctioning. I just had to rig our mouse. The E-mail is not getting to us. Miss Bell is happy with her egg. We had to collect pine-straw this morning when I let her out of her cage. She flew off for a moment and returned with a piece of pine-straw and droped it in my hand. I took that as a word from her, that she wanted nesting material. What does it mean when a pigeon hands you one of it's feathers with it's beak? She did that last month. The kids got a kick out of it. I will have to shut down for a couple of days. Something is up with the coumpter. I have been reading the threads. Sending Miss Belle right now in this hot weather, not a good idea. Money is tight at the moment,with schooling starting back. We are home schooling our kids, public school has gotton to the point that you have to take your kid to the doctor even with a simple tummy virus which needs no doctor, just to have an excuse to keep the teacher from flunking you for missing one day. She Miss Bell has a good communcation level. I little slow to catch on to her at times. I wish she could teach me to fly. I think the fact that birds fly and people don't is what makes you love them so much. We have hawes and falcons in this area. They usually show up more in the fall around here. I'm gonna sign off. thank-you all for the help.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hang in there, it will get better. here's a thought...maybe you should keep her, and find another pigeon to adopt for her. she does sound lonely, but you might keep your eyes open in the adoption forum, and maybe someone else wants a home for their male pigeon. If you change your mind later, I'll be available. Please don't forget...no matter how much love we give to an animal, and no matter how much love they give back to us, we are NEVER a subsitute for it's own kind. If anything find her friend, and bring them home to her. Good luck, yong


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

*contented for now*

Dear Yong, She is contented for now. She goes out when she wants to, except when there is no one to let her out. The feeding set up that she insists on kinda leads me to believe she was a pet. We have her sitting by the side door of the family room. Any time she wants to fly in or out. she goes. When she's loose in the house, she usually perchs on the mantle piece I took everything down so she can walk. There are two places for perch in the kitchen. We tried a set-up on the back porch so she could come and go but she insists on the family room. So I've covered her freedom places with paper. She's seems to be considerated about dumping. She likes to go out first thing in the morning. Then it's out or in on her own. Unless we go off. I think she is bideing her time till another flock comes around. In the mean-while we look for flocks gathering every time we go off. Most of what we see of them are in dangerous places to me. We tried to turn her loose at the hospital where there are other pij's and she got back in the truck. For now she's one of the family. I did find out one thing yesterday, she is sky smart, she knows her enemies, There was a Hawk out there she flew straight back in. Normally, She will fly around on the front pourch & roof or follow to the mail box. She has a mind of her own. I'll let you know if things change to where we can get her to you. I Know she will be in good hands with you. Right now it is too hot to ship. The purse won't allow. Maybe she was sent with a mission. Our luck has pick up a little, since she arrived. Maybe she's a sent angel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Yong...I would LOVE to see pictures of your Pigeon Palace.! Sounds devine. I would caution against shipping in mid-summer. Temps can be too high. I would not do it this time of year myself. I would seriously consider the other person who responded in Georgia...or else wait until it gets cooler. I was advised against shipping in the summer.


----------



## A rAnDoM pErSoN (Jul 15, 2004)

*Home for miss Bell*

Dear Jeff, I live in north Georgia, Lincolnton. You are close by and I don't quite fancy her to be a racer. she may make a good breeder as she has been more than ready for a mate. She had no band when I found her in March. I'm not to happy with shipping her a long distance. I have to return back to N.C. on business in the next two weeks. She is a Bluechecker, and will propably will stick around with the right male. She is still produceing eggs. Maybe I can bring her to you. Rebecca


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Donna, I will have to get pictures up soon I guess. It looks like a mess right now as I just added 20 more plants, changed the water feature around, added a arbor and other yard decorations, and other stuff, 1/2 the grass is a muddy mess, due to all the digging and rain, but that has not stopped the flock from pouring in daily. They love the pond (filled in with river rock upto the last 2" so they don't drown) Our yard is viewable from three sides, so I used the 10x60 foot space between the houses to make a safe place for the pij's. I put in mainly butterfly plants and had a Monarch leave it's caccoon today.. It was pretty exciting especially as I was releasing it, I found a baby pigeon 2-3 day old) laying on the ground. I'm taking care of it now. Sounds like Miss Bell is doing well, I'm glad to hear about that. Yong


----------

